# Carrier Evaporator Headers



## superheat (Aug 13, 2010)

We have recently experienced alot of plugged evaporator headers in Carrier rooftop package units (5 to 12 ton) that are approximately 7 to 10 years old. Does know if there was any factory defect that is now surfacing or if Carrier has addressed the issue? Anyone out there experiencing the same thing?


----------

